#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  أدعية للشفاء .. اللهم اشفى مرضانا جميعا

## عبد الله

أدعية للشفاء : 

ضـع يـدك علـى موضع الألـم وقل :َ
" بسـم الله الرحمن الرحيـم (ثلاث مرات) أعوذ بعزة اللـه وقدرته من شر ما أجـد وأحـاذر (سبع مرات) " 

" اللـهم رب النـاس ، اذهـب الباس اشـف انـت الشـافي ، لا شـفاء إلا شـفاؤك ، شـفاء لا يغـادر سقمـا "

" اسـأل اللـه العظيـم رب العـرش العظـيم أن يشفيـك ويعـافيـك " ثـلاثا

" بسـم اللـه أرقيـك من كـل شـيء يـؤذيك ومن شـر نفس وعين حـاسد ، بسم الله ارقيك والله يشفيك " 

" أعيذك بكلمات اللـه التامة من كل شيـطان وهـامة ومـن كـل عيـن لامة " 

صلـي ركعتين ثم تحمد الله وتثنى عليه وتصلي على رسول اللـه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ثم قل : يا اللـه (ثلاثا) يا رحمن (ثلاثا) يا رحيم (ثلاثا) يا واحد (ثلاثا) يا أقدر القادرين (ثلاثا) يا سامع الدعوات
يا منزل البركات يا معطي الخيرات ، صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد واعطني خير الدنيا والآخرة
واصرف عني شر الدنيا والآخرة واذهب ما بي فقد غاظني الامر واحزنني . 

اللـهم يا سـامع الصـوت ويا سابق الفـوت ، ويا كاسـي العظـام لحمـا بعد الموت ، صل على محمد
وعلى آل محمد ، ولا تدع لنا في مقامنا هذا ذنبا الا غفـرته ، ولا هما الا فرجتـه ، ولا دينا الا قضيتـه
ولا مريـضا الا عافيتـه .. 
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة هي لك رضى ولنا فيها صلاح الا اعنتنا على قضائها
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحميـن

----------


## بسمة أمل

*جزاك الله كل خير اخى عبد الله على الادعية الرائعة
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
واهلا بك فى المنتدى الذى نور بتواجدك معنا
وفى انت انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك*

----------

